# Wi-fi Disabled from Device Manager



## Admirer Of Digit (Jul 1, 2011)

got a new hp mini 110 3607 w/o os and formatted the drive and installed Windows 7 , and the specs says it has wifi 802.11 b/g/n Bluetooth® wireless networking, but when HP Wireless Assistant it says that wifi is disabled from the device manager and it cann't ne enabled form here.

Please help cause i didn't find any option under Network Adapters in Device Manager, to enable wifi .

Please  help me out....


----------



## venram87700 (Jul 1, 2011)

what version of win 7 have you installed is it ultimate or home premium or some other version... is it a 32 bit or 64 bit OS.. check in my computer properties ... also have you installed all the drivers that are supported by that version of OS ... check with the HP website if you can download the drivers from their support website also if it is an intel chipset you may get the drivers from the intel website as well


----------



## power_8383 (Jul 1, 2011)

@ Admirer Of Digit

Have you tried to turn it on from Control Panel ?


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jul 1, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> what version of win 7 have you installed is it ultimate or home premium or some other version... is it a 32 bit or 64 bit OS.. check in my computer properties ... also have you installed all the drivers that are supported by that version of OS ... check with the HP website if you can download the drivers from their support website also if it is an intel chipset you may get the drivers from the intel website as well



i have win7 32 bit version , i think that's the main problem as i formatted the hard disk , which i suppose might be having the setup of drivers, and then 2 days before i googled it , so got the hp page for it but no driver were there , just updates were there.

Thus, even i cannot use my webcam etc.,

So, if any body has  a alteranate way out....  

Or any body has original Hp software for Hp mini 110 , who can attach them on mail and sent to me....

Please help me out..



power_8383 said:


> @ Admirer Of Digit
> 
> Have you tried to turn it on from Control Panel ?



tried but ,,also i downloaded Hp wireless Assis which says it is disabled from Device Manager, but no such option out there???


----------



## power_8383 (Jul 2, 2011)

Try installing these drivers one by one
Atheros Wireless LAN Driver HP Mini 110-3607tu PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)

Broadcom Wireless LAN Driver for Microsoft Windows 7 HP Mini 110-3607tu PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)

Ralink 2011 802.11 b/g/n WiFi Adapter HP Mini 110-3607tu PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jul 2, 2011)

power_8383 said:


> Try installing these drivers one by one
> Atheros Wireless LAN Driver HP Mini 110-3607tu PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)
> 
> Broadcom Wireless LAN Driver for Microsoft Windows 7 HP Mini 110-3607tu PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)
> ...



thnks budy i installed the 1st and the 3rd earlier but could not got it corrected...and posted a new thread..

and with the 2nd one i could enable my wifi thanks...

But today i encountered some more problems ,,please help me out with that too.


1.I could not set the brightness/contrast of my netbook screen though it has the keys fn+f2 and fn+f3 but they don't work, i suppose any driver is missing but could not make out.

2.When receiving file through bluetooth from my mobile, receives upto 50% approx and then disconnects, and when sending from my mobile to other no problem.

3.I don;t have original Hp driver for webcam ,and it is not there on HP's site also.

4.In device manager a option under "Other Devices> video controller" with a "exclamation mark" shows , earlier when wifi was not working one more option something "network" was also showing , but now as it had got corrected it does not shows there.
So i think it also relates to a missing driver .

Please get me solve the problems i am facing.
Help me out.


----------



## power_8383 (Jul 3, 2011)

Which HP mini do you have ?

Go here 
Select a product or category from the list below - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
and download all the drivers one by one.


----------

